# New Tivo converts from Dish - PLEASE READ!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Over the past couple of weeks, many Dish Network customers have converted over to DirecTV and the Tivo. We are seeing many of the same questions asked over and over.

While we don't mind answering questions, please take the time to look over the "Tivo Codes and Tricks" thread located here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=27493

Also, you must remember that the DirecTV with Tivo works in a much different way than Dish Network DVR's. Tivo is a recording based systems. You tell it what programs to record, it records them and records others you might like (assuming you have that functions switched on). Watching live TV and surfing the guide, while not as robust as Dish DVR's, still works but is geared more toward the casual surfer.

When switching from Dish Network to a DirecTivo, there is culture shock involved. Like any type of change, it takes time to adjust and learn all of the new functions. Also it's important to remember that the Tivo is never turned "off". It's always on even when in standby mode so don't sweat not having an off button on the remote.

One more bit of advice, before asking questions, please try our search feature located at the top of every page. This may help you find the information you need. It not, then feel free to ask anything you like. We are here to help!

Thanks and enjoy your new toy!


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks Chris, we get our two 2 tuner Hughes Dirert Tivos on Wednesday and those codes will come in handy.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Chris, excellent "convert" recap. Don't think you missed a thing there....


----------

